# Physisches Laufwerk ==>> LOGISCHES LAUFWERK



## JML (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo! Ich besitze zwei Festplatten - beide sind Maxtor91531u3 mit 14,3MB. Beide werden als Physische Laufwerke von WinXP Home Edition, SP2, erkannt, eine davon jedoch nicht als Logisches Laufwerk. Ich kann so auch auf diese Festplatte zugreifen.

==> WAS KANN ICH DA TUN?

Danke für jeden Hinweis.

Johannes


----------



## Kyoko (12. Januar 2005)

Du schreibst du kannst so auch auf diese Platte zugreifen, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## JML (12. Januar 2005)

Entschuldigung - es sollte richtig heissen: NICHT darauf zugreifen...


Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Januar 2005)

Nutze bitte die Editierfunktion des Forums, statt das selbe Thema erneut zu eröffnen.


----------



## JML (13. Januar 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis - wollte eigentlich die alte Eintragung löschen und eine berichtigte neue schreiben: habe aber auf die Schnelle keine Möglichkeit dazu gefunden - kannst du mir bitte den Tip geben, wie das geht: DANKE! JML


----------

